# Lighted nocks



## Dewayne w (Sep 18, 2019)

Woodysarcherysupply Facebook  check out his starburst nocks,you will be surprised


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 18, 2019)

I just ordered a set. Will reply back with thoughts when I get them on an arrow. Thx for heads up


----------



## Dewayne w (Sep 18, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> I just ordered a set. Will reply back with thoughts when I get them on an arrow. Thx for heads up


YOUR WELCOME VERY IMPRESSED WITH MINE. FLASHING  STARBURST


----------



## JROESEL (Sep 18, 2019)

Please post the link, I don’t have Facebook and google can’t find it, I would like to see these star burst nocks


----------



## Dewayne w (Sep 18, 2019)

Try woodysarcherysupply they are a bright flashing green blue red yellow


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 18, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1198806280291695/permalink/1238283036344019/


----------



## Dewayne w (Sep 18, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1198806280291695/permalink/1238283036344019/


Thanks for the help


----------



## savage11006 (Sep 18, 2019)

I just ordered a set as well


----------



## Dewayne w (Sep 18, 2019)

savage11006 said:


> I just ordered a set as well


I think you will enjoy. Nothing last like starburst


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 19, 2019)

I’ve got a set on the way. Ordered 3 days ago so we’ll see. Have a mix of knock-offs and Nockturnals so excited to try these. Got em in Blue


----------



## Dewayne w (Sep 19, 2019)

XJfire75 said:


> I’ve got a set on the way. Ordered 3 days ago so we’ll see. Have a mix of knock-offs and Nockturnals so excited to try these. Got em in Blue


You did good


----------



## savage11006 (Sep 19, 2019)

I hope so. I've got nockturnals now and have no complaints on them, but at 5 for 20 plus it being a smaller home type company I couldn't not try them.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2019)

I don’t have fakebook so I just tried to look at the link with my wife’s fakebook and it comes up with content not found.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 19, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I don’t have fakebook so I just tried to look at the link with my wife’s fakebook and it comes up with content not found.



Maybe because the link goes to a group and you have to be a member of the group to see its content.  Ask her to click here and try to join
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1198806280291695/?ref=group_header


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Maybe because the link goes to a group and you have to be a member of the group to see its content.  Ask her to click here and try to join
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1198806280291695/?ref=group_header




Thanks Jim. It pulled up that time.


----------



## savage11006 (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, after a few weeks and some confusion/misunderstanding I finally got mine in today. They are definitely very cool. Haven't shot them yet but I'll get out there tomorrow or next day!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2019)

savage11006 said:


> Well, after a few weeks and some confusion/misunderstanding I finally got mine in today. They are definitely very cool. Haven't shot them yet but I'll get out there tomorrow or next day!



Yeah they are going thru some growing pains for sure. 

I have been shooting them for about 2 weeks.  Zero issues so far.  Went ahead and ordered another couple of packs.  Shoot great and very easy on off


----------



## savage11006 (Oct 8, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yeah they are going thru some growing pains for sure.
> 
> I have been shooting them for about 2 weeks.  Zero issues so far.  Went ahead and ordered another couple of packs.  Shoot great and very easy on off


Well it was partly my fault. I don't have fb so i used my wife's. I didn't say anything about at the time but when they went to ship it the stuff wasn't matching. But it is what it is, i got em now and that's all that matters


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 8, 2019)

tag


----------



## Dewayne w (Oct 8, 2019)

I told everybody how great they are


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 8, 2019)

Sounds like you have a vested interest as much as you're raving


----------



## Dewayne w (Oct 8, 2019)

No just a good product vs other brands


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Oct 9, 2019)

I don't do FB and do not have access to it. Any way an old guy like me can see these nocks ?


----------



## Dewayne w (Oct 9, 2019)

I know no way . But I'll check around


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 9, 2019)

Ben1100Mag said:


> I don't do FB and do not have access to it. Any way an old guy like me can see these nocks ?


I've saved 3 arrows and broadhead this season. After the shoot on a clean pass the arrow is lit up.... walk right to it. My first season using them. I'm now hooked


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2019)

Ben1100Mag said:


> I don't do FB and do not have access to it. Any way an old guy like me can see these nocks ?



I'll try to remember to get a pic or video of them this eve and post them in here


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2019)

Best I could do.  They are string activated like most are, but you can turn on and off as well.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks Jim! 

Those look Great. How much are they ?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2019)

Ben1100Mag said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> Those look Great. How much are they ?



$20 for 5 of them shipped.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Oct 14, 2019)

Jim , thanks for the information. They look Great. But I am not joining Fake Book to buy them. If they decide to sell to us old folks please PM me.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2019)

Ben1100Mag said:


> Jim , thanks for the information. They look Great. But I am not joining Fake Book to buy them. If they decide to sell to us old folks please PM me.



Maybe send em an email and ask for a contact #???  Woodysarcherysupply@gmail.com


----------

